# Wyndham points levels



## txpaulc (Nov 17, 2014)

Is there a real advantage to having 400,000 Wyndham points?  Thinking of buying fewer points, but read that you cannot combine smaller point totals to elevate membership level.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 18, 2014)

VIP levels are 400000 points Silver; 700000 Gold and 1,000,000 Platinum. and all these points have to be purchased from Wyndham or PIC. 

You can make several smaller purchases over time to add up to VIP

Silver VIP gets a 25% discount in the period 60 days ahead of check in and  free upgrades within 30 days. Also unlimited housekeeping and 5 guest confirmations a year.

The question is ...Are these benefits worth the cost? Only you can answer that question, But consider this. You can get to Silver with a purchas of 100000 points and 2 Three bedroom RCI weeks PICed. The 100000 points will cost you about  $20000.


----------



## txpaulc (Nov 18, 2014)

The points must be purchased from Wyndham directly, not in a resale?  If so, that makes my decision very clear for this moment in time.  Thank you.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, directly from Wyndham ... no points brought resale COUNT towards any of the VIP levels.


----------



## Culli (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anyone know the going rate of retail points for comparison vs resale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 22, 2014)

I think rack rate is $22K per  100K points.

However, I have seen posts that indicate  $15K-$19K.   Each resort has  some leeway,  incentives,   how many times one says NO, size , etc. is factored in.

No comparison  with resale!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 22, 2014)

You can purchase several smaller points packages.  BUT you will have to pay a price to transfer each of those smaller packages to your name. At several hundred dollars in paperwork fees with wyndham PER DEED, why would you bother buying several small deeds when you can buy one larger deed and only pay to transfer a single transfer fee for the resale purchase deed.

Figure out how many points you will need per year.  Look for largest deed that meets your needs rather than several smaller deeds, and look for better MF per K of points.


----------



## Culli (Nov 22, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> I think rack rate is $22K per  100K points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks trying to determine how much my resale portfolio  worth vs retail and value of benefits lost etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> You can purchase several smaller points packages.  BUT you will have to pay a price to transfer each of those smaller packages to your name. At several hundred dollars in paperwork fees with wyndham PER DEED, why would you bother buying several small deeds when you can buy one larger deed and only pay to transfer a single transfer fee for the resale purchase deed.
> 
> Figure out how many points you will need per year.  Look for largest deed that meets your needs rather than several smaller deeds, and look for better MF per K of points.



I purchased one mid size CWA package (420K), and two smaller ones (200K+) each, for one main reason, I was able to get to almost 900K points for around $3500 all in, nothing great but ok; and secondly, because our vacation plans for the next 3-4 years involve kids and grandkids and will necessitate several condo's or 2-4BR's;  after that, we will probably give away the two smaller packages, and just use the 420K for studio's or 1 BR's for my wife and myself and rent from Tuggers if we need more.  But I definitely see the economic sense of one large point purchase if the price is right...


----------

